# A few BMW 540 questions



## TheNemesis (Feb 14, 2005)

*BMW 540 questions...please help!!*

I am interested in purchasing a 1998 (Black on Black) BMW 540i. The car is obviously used and seems to be in great condition. 
The car had 1 owner comes with a navigation system and is CARFAX CERTIFIED.

*HERE ARE MORE SPECS:* 
Miles: 99901 
Doors: 4 doors 
Transmission: Automatic 
Interior: Black 
Engine: 8 - Cyl. 
Year: 1998 
Warranty: Existing 
Title: Clear 
Exterior: Black 
Condition: Used 
Inspection: Inspected 
Engine: 8 CYLINDERS 4.4 Liters

The asking price is *$15,000*. Is this a good deal? If so I was wondering if an M5 steering wheel or something similar can be put 
on this with fully functioning buttons and where can I look into buying one that would fit this car. Also the car has all that nasty 
chrome trim... It is around the windows and goes around the center of the car. Can that be replaced at a resonable price and 
where is a good website to look into, that carries this item.

My major question aside from is this a good deal is the steering wheel issue.
What M5 style wheel will work on this car and can you provide a link with info.

Thanks!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Mileage?

Classic problem on this car is the radiator. Check to see if it was replaced and if not, demand it be replaced before you buy it. It is only a matter of time when it will blow on you.


----------



## TheNemesis (Feb 14, 2005)

*I want to make sure I dont buy the wrong car!*

I was told to search this site for a post by *Krispykreme* about the M5 style 
steering wheel and the working buttons. Can anyone provide the link to this post 
please? Other than that does anyone have any info about the 98 540i as far as it 
being a good buy or a bad buy?

Thank again!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

TheNemesis said:


> I was told to search this site for a post by *Krispykreme* about the M5 style
> steering wheel and the working buttons. Can anyone provide the link to this post
> please? Other than that does anyone have any info about the 98 540i as far as it
> being a good buy or a bad buy?
> ...


I dunno anything ab KK doing the M5 style wheel, but it can't be done on a '98. After 03/99, BMW changed the steering wheel airbags to dual stage. You will need a car produced later than that to do the M5 steering wheel upgrade. I did it in my '00. (05/00 prod date)


----------



## Charlutz (Jul 15, 2004)

Prop-

There is that post from the other board that was also linked on www.bmwtips.com. Under interiors, it is tip number 13. I've never seen anyone else that did it, nor have I ever seen the parts for sale used. You'd be paying probably $1000 to change the steering wheel in a $15k car? To each his own. Here is the post with the p/n's:



> Believe it or not, there is an M-Technic wheel that will fit a '98 540i, allow continued use of an airbag and all of the buttons (radio, phone, cruise control). NOTE: The ETK CD allegedly has the wrong part number for the wheel -- these are the parts successfully installed on my car:
> 
> Wheel: 32-34-2-228-671
> Airbag: 32-34-2-229-130
> ...


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Why buy a used BMW when you can lease a new Lexus....financially speaking = stupid buy.

MO.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Charlutz said:


> Prop-
> 
> There is that post from the other board that was also linked on www.bmwtips.com. Under interiors, it is tip number 13. I've never seen anyone else that did it, nor have I ever seen the parts for sale used. You'd be paying probably $1000 to change the steering wheel in a $15k car? To each his own. Here is the post with the p/n's:


Careful! "M-Technic" is *not* M5. It's the full three point airbag as found in the '00 sport 540's and '99's, too. The red and blue stitching was an option in '99 sport models.

This is a picture of an "M Technic" style airbag from my '00 540:








The wheel he references would be thinner and have the red and blue stitching he mentions.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Riuster said:


> Why buy a used BMW when you can lease a new Lexus....financially speaking = stupid buy.
> 
> MO.


Yeah, but then you'd have to drive a Lexus.


----------



## Charlutz (Jul 15, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Careful! "M-Technic" is *not* M5. It's the full three point airbag as found in the '00 sport 540's and '99's, too. The red and blue stitching was an option in '99 sport models. The wheel he references would be thinner and have the red and blue stitching he mentions.


Good catch. I was imprecise, but for his purposes I didn't think it mattered. I got the impression he just wanted to do away with the 4 spoke wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## Merrill (Feb 18, 2005)

philippek said:


> Yeah, but then you'd have to drive a Lexus.


Who in his right mind would prefer Lexus over BMW? Esp. if it is a 540 Sport.


----------



## DeathMonkey (Feb 16, 2005)

TheNemesis said:


> *HERE ARE MORE SPECS:*
> 
> Transmission: Automatic


No. :angel:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

i bought my 98 540i/6 with 84K miles and full records on Dec 24th for $15,500. Nav, sunshades, heated seats and steering, etc.. only thing missing i guess were the DSP's and comfort seats. but everything else was there. after tax: $17K. Orient Blue with tan interior. 

if i were you and it's got 99K miles and auto: $14K and not a penny more.


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*Good find*

I own the same year and model, check you battery make sure it has water in it. IF THE OG
from 98 it has water filling holes, check brakes, tire wear, try upgrading to Yokohama avs sport....very nice for traction. good luck to you drive safe


----------

